
Show HN: Corona Virus Live Tracker. Fun yet useful project built on weekend - dssagar93
Hi folks, I created this fun yet a useful project over a weekend to hone my dev skills.<p>This website shows close to realtime status of all the countries infected with corona virus on a global map with the count of total infected, total recovered and total deaths.<p>There&#x27;s a seperate section for important news and updates which is frequently updated to post the latest news.<p>It&#x27;s also launched on ProductHunt so do shower some upvotes.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;corona-virus-track-now-live
======
kingkongjaffa
why does the data not line up with this:

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

~~~
dssagar93
It doesn't have to. There are many different sources. No one can get the
actual realtime data as there is no such API Available.

------
dssagar93
Here's the link
[https://coronavirustrack.now.sh](https://coronavirustrack.now.sh)

------
dssagar93
I have updated the records also a datetime stamp from last update is added.

-Sagar Khatri

